# Bud turning brown



## SmokinMom

This is the only bud on this plant that is turning brown.  Is it dying?

Edited to add that I found a lot more of the browning on other buds too.


----------



## Bubby

Are those brown leaves crispy, or mushy?

The top matures faster, but I don't think it's natural for the plant to start doing that, even if past harvest time. Atleast, I haven't found any literature suggesting it.

My two guesses are some mold of some type, or heat stress :confused2:

You captured the spirits on film again though, that's got to be a good sign


----------



## SmokinMom

Brown leaves are mushy.  And I looked more, and most of the big buds have some of that going on.  

(Insert cuss word here)

What the heck should I do?  

HELP!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

My AFxPW cross done that. I checked the triches when I noticed it and she was covered in amber triches. My blue mystic did that when I revegged her too. I think it's age related but it could be bud rot.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> What the heck should I do?


Harvest


----------



## Bubby

I'd agree. Atleast the bud(s) with the brown mushy stuff. If it's bud rot, you don't want it spreading.


----------



## SmokinMom

Man, this sucks.  I don't know what I should do.  I've had some suggest insects.

I know it's too late to treat for bugs.  But if it's rot it will continue to get worse, same if it's bugs.

What do I do with the brown part?  Cut it off?

DAMN.  I used to be indecisive and now I'm just not sure.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

SM, have you checked the triches? I guarantee she's good and ripe.


----------



## SmokinMom

Yes I just did.  She does look close.  About 30 % amber.  

If I were to harvest today, what do I do with the brown parts?



			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> SM, have you checked the triches? I guarantee she's good and ripe.


----------



## MJ20

I say chop it..who likes a body high anyways


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> who likes a body high anyways


ME!!!





> If I were to harvest today, what do I do with the brown parts?


Smoke it or throw it away. Depends on what it's like.


----------



## Mutt

Check your grow journal ma. 
I would not smoke the sections of the bud that are affected. Just clip them out. Mold is not something you play with IMHO.


----------



## Growdude

Loook thru the bud good Mom, mold likes to hide out inside the bud.
This is where I usally catch it first.

Remove any moldy bud, use it for hash, and dry the buds quick, mold spreads.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey guys.  I chopped a few colas, and I saw a few little catterpillars/worms.  Scared the crap outta me.


----------



## SmokinMom

Here's a pic of what I've been finding.  And I don't do good with bugs.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Spray them with some water with aspirin in it and see how the things react.


----------



## SmokinMom

BBP- that would require me getting dressed and going to the store.

All I've got is advil.  LOL.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kill it:evil:!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

I think Mom should pick 1 up in her hand and take a close up picture of it lol


----------



## SmokinMom

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I think Mom should pick 1 up in her hand and take a close up picture of it lol


 
When hell freezes over!


----------



## SmokinMom

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Spray them with some water with aspirin in it and see how the things react.


 
Okay heres the deal.  I cut most of her down today, but left the little fluffy bottom buds on the plant.  On the rest I will spray the asprin solution and see what happens just for kicks.....

Thanks everyone.  I am so glad to be done with that.  I don't handle bugs very well at all.


----------



## The_Duhcider

Sorry but that's what you have....You need to be watchful for a Botrytis break out. Tha's what turned your bud brown. Carefully remove/harvest any infected/brown buds during the driest part of the day.


----------

